# How Do I Reset The Ecm????



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I've found instructions on LS1.com for resetting the ECM but I can't find the two fuses it says to take out. Is there another fuse block besides the one on the passenger side under the hood? Is it even possible to reset the ECM without taking to the dealership?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

You can just disconnect the battery.

Pull entire console down underneath the steering wheel. Yeah, the big panel swings down on plastic hinges from top to bottom. The top of it is a a couple of "C" clips, so you gotta pull pretty hard to get it free. Careful, the dealer broke one of my hinge pins. 1 week delivery from oz.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

im new to all this...can someone explain what ECM is. Give me my 65' Impala, an i can just hope in the engine compartment...now with all this computer [email protected]#$, i need to go back to school!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

westell said:


> You can just disconnect the battery.
> 
> Pull entire console down underneath the steering wheel. Yeah, the big panel swings down on plastic hinges from top to bottom. The top of it is a a couple of "C" clips, so you gotta pull pretty hard to get it free. Careful, the dealer broke one of my hinge pins. 1 week delivery from oz.


Funny, I read the first post this morning and had no idea where another fuse block could be (didn't remember seeing anything when reading the manual). Had to get out of the office this afternoon because I was ready to go postal. Decided to work on the car. I'm looking around and above the driver's side footwell for spots to anchor a dead pedal in my '04 (bought a second gas pedal to give it a factory look). 

While looking around, I notice the assembly of my dashboard is all goofed up underneath the steering wheel. When the car was built -- the unit was inserted in the C clips -- but whoever put the piece in missed the hinge. Gave the piece somewhat of a tug -- and it popped right out. Voila, second sets of fuses. Crazy.

By the way, ECM means engine control module.


----------

